# some time to kill



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Had a few spare hours today, decided to give the old girl a quick clean 4 hours later, removed all light cleaned all that could be, polished and waxed and some new bumper torque screws to finish it off.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

looking great Steve you can come round and do mine if you want


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> looking great Steve you can come round and do mine if you want


No probs mate, we could have a detail meet :wink:


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

A QUICK CLEAN LL MY WIFE WOULD KILL ME .
Nice mate very nice .
R.


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks very nice mate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > looking great Steve you can come round and do mine if you want
> ...


 not had one of those for a few months will have to get one sorted out


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Cheers guys,

Yeah we will sort something out Trev, the missus was asking if you and Ev fancied dinner one night?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Your as bad as me mate in fact you might be getting worse :lol:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Your as bad as me mate in fact you might be getting worse :lol:


Lol I doubt that Andy, front bumper is coming of next, then possible engine out over xmas, with lower arms, tie bars, hubs etc for powder coating.


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Had a few more hours to spare yesterday, so decided to fit the samco hoses I had in the garage for the last few months. Bumper, headlights, coolers, trim panels.

Some pics for you.

Before



















New charge pipe hose on in classic black.










Gave the ducked a little clean










Bottom hose on!

Head light back on and a quick clean.










Removed the other light and thats as far as I got, more updates later



















Cheers,

Stevie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just reminded me I still have these to fit to the qS


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just reminded me I still have these to fit to the qS


Dont Envy you Andy, its a mission  shame you cant make the Bathgate show


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

L9WTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just reminded me I still have these to fit to the qS
> ...


Fitted the top ones should have done the bottom ones at the sametime [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Sounds like it will be a good day damn work


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

done a little more today, removed the passenger headlight, front grill, Audi rings and intercooler bracket.

Rubbed down the bracket and audi badge gave them a few coats of satin black. Cleaned the rest of the bits up. good as new pretty happy with the results





































A few nuts and bolts to pick then bumper should be back on wed


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

looking excellent mate.how do you remove the front rings?do they just pull off?


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

andy225tt said:


> looking excellent mate.how do you remove the front rings?do they just pull off?


Afraid not mate, you need to remove the grill first, there is about 8 clips holding in the rings. 95% of the time you need to remove front bumper to access this. I you have long skinny arms you can do this my removing the the centre grill along the bottom of the bumper, slide your arm up inside the bumper. 

Stevie


----------

